

How Will The App Store For Mac Do? - koichi

Will it totally change the way Mac users do apps?
Will it be a total flop?
Will enough developers use it?
Do developers even want to use it?<p>What do you think?
======
brudgers
I think it will do exactly what it is intended to do. Get people to write
about Apple, and keep developers working on $3.00 iOS apps in hopes of
striking it rich over the next several months instead of moving to Android or
WP7.

